# Them crooked vultures



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

New supergroup Them Crooked Vultures will make one stop in Canada on a just announced tour.

The group consists of FOO FIGHTERS frontman Dave Grohl, QUEENS OF THE STONE AGE singer/guitarist Josh Homme and LED ZEPPELIN bassist John Paul Jones.

have not heard them yet but might be worth a peek.

Toronto @ The Sound Academy October 9th


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow! That sounds awesome!!! I might have to check that out, though I hate the Sound Academy.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I heard about this last week. There's some incredible talent in there, I'm anxious to hear what comes out of it.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Ticketmaster this Friday morning for tickets - believe there's some sort of presale on Thursday but don't know if that's through Live Nation or the TCV website or who exactly. $46+fees on TM.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

presale password is "vultures" - and it's on right now until Friday night at 10.
Regular on sale date is Saturday apparently. 

Kind of a drag this is the T-giving weekend for anyone travelling - as was brought to my attention...


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I got on ticketmaster at 5 after 10 this morning, and the presale tix are gone.

Damn. I'll keep refreshing today to see if they release any more, I guess... if not, it's wait till Saturday.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Keep trying - I just had another pair pop-up when I tried a moment ago.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Yup! I just got a pair! Snagged!

$130 incl. parking isn't TOO bad to see Dave Grohl, Josh Homme and John Paul Jones at Sound Academy.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYYdli0P8YI&feature=related


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

That would be great, except I have sworn never again to see a show at the Sound Academy. This tempts me to break that vow, but I don't think I'll be able to swing it.

I've seen some of my favourite acts there, and had my enjoyment ruined. I'd rather not have seen them like that.

--- D


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Was at the show last night at Sound Academy. Oh man. This is a band to go and see, everybody. John Paul Jones is a friggin' MADMAN. Great, great, great band. And the sound guy (looking like Jesus, if Jesus had done a bunch of drugs when he was young) was phenomenal too.

I have one gripe: they didn't do an encore. That is all. Those tickets were well worth my money!


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Ughhh! I found about TCV, RIGHT after the show. What unfortunate timing 
Maybe next time...
How long was their set? Any covers?


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

cptheman said:


> Ughhh! I found about TCV, RIGHT after the show. What unfortunate timing
> Maybe next time...
> How long was their set? Any covers?


They got on about 8:45, and played until 10:30ish. Not a bad length, really, but no encores or anything. All original stuff, nothing I've ever heard before. There's some really catchy, heavy, weird-sounding riffs in their set. Very cool stuff.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Drazden said:


> I have one gripe: they didn't do an encore.


Good for the them. The entire "encore" thing is ridiculous: completely planned, staged, and perfunctory. It would be refreshing to see a band play their set, thank the crowd for coming, and play their final song. I don't need to stand in a room clapping, while they stand behind the curtain, so everyone can pretend the band was actually called back to the stage.

Admittedly not the world's biggest problem, but at my last few shows I've just wondered "why." 

TG


----------

